# Waterblock for Socket AM2??!!!!!



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

I can't find a waterblock for my AMD 6400+ cpu. I wanna upgrade from my current for certain reasons, but I can't find one. I want the Thermaltake AquaBrazing W1 block, but it only supports the K8.... any ideas????????????????? PLS!


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

High Speed PC sells these ones usually but are out of stock. Add yourself to their reminder list.


----------

